# Traces of Alien Bacteria Found on Meteorite



## Potticus (Mar 5, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> W? ?r? n?t alone ?n th? universe — ?n? alien life forms m?? h??? a lot more ?n common w?th life ?n Earth th?n w? h?? previously th???ht.
> 
> Th?t’s th? stunning conclusion one NASA scientist h?? come t?, releasing h?? ?r??n?br??k?n? revelations ?n a n?w study ?n th? March edition ?f th? Journal ?f Cosmology.
> 
> Dr. Richard B. Hoover, ?n astrobiologist w?th NASA’s Marshall Space Flight Center, h?? traveled t? remote areas ?n Antarctica, Siberia, ?n? Alaska, amongst others, f?r over ten years now, collecting ?n? studying meteorites. H? gave FoxNews.com early access t? th? out-?f-th??-world research, published late Friday evening ?n th? March edition ?f th? Journal ?f Cosmology. In ?t, Hoover ????r?b?? th? latest findings ?n h?? study ?f ?n extremely rare class ?f meteorites, called CI1 carbonaceous chondrites — ?n?? nine such meteorites ?r? known t? exist ?n Earth.


Source: http://www.seonode.com/blog/scientist-at-n...e-on-meteorite/


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 5, 2011)

Wait, haven't we already confirmed that bacterias live in places other then earth?


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Mar 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Wait, haven't we already confirmed that bacterias live in places other then earth?



Nope, we've had earth bacteria survive in space though. The old ones where they thought they had found Martian nematodes turned out to be the gold plating they had to use on electron microscopes back then.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 5, 2011)

Pretty wild stuff.   I'll be interested to see what the 100 other experts have to say about the report.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 5, 2011)

Most of us knew beforehand we are not alone, however I want to see some highly intelligent alien life as long as it isn't some tentacle monster that wants to do everything under the sun to us.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 5, 2011)

WE'RE DOOMED!1!11


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd rather see intelligent human life, it seems to have become somewhat rare of late.


----------



## VashTS (Mar 5, 2011)

someone will refute this.  its propaganda, the government cannot let us know that life exists outside of earth.  people can't handle it.  i guarantee someone will come forward saying this is not bacteria, and then everyone will agree and it will pass.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2011)

I...am...so...startled


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 5, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> WE'RE DOOMED!1!11



Nah, I refuse to believe that, all alien life aren't like Kyubey who want to destroy us all.  I think most alien life are friendly and would love to interact with us.  I just hope there are hot alien chicks like Lala Deviluke from To Love Ru.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Mar 5, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Most of us knew beforehand we are not alone, however I want to see some highly intelligent alien life as long as it isn't some tentacle monster that wants to do everything under the sun to us.


How could you know this without ever seeing extraterrestrials or having evidence of their existence?


In my opinion, this is very interesting (who wouldn't think this though). I like to entertain myself by thinking there are other planets with life that have evolved similar to our organisms. That would be awesome to discover.


----------



## Bunie (Mar 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Wait, haven't we already confirmed that bacterias live in places other then earth?


Actually, You are correct. I recall an article a few years back about evidence of bacteria being found on the moon. and i believe on mars as well.


How could you all not believe in alien life? there's more galaxies out there than we even know about, and cellular life evolves and adapts to its living situation (Hotter, Colder, Wetter, Drier). However, Civilized Life is quiet different. How many species evolved to the point of intelligence of ours? Just us. there are so many different species out there that have potential and maybe SOMEDAY over the years, will be demanding equal rights. lol ^^ So the chances of both life being on other planets, and that life being intelegent, is unknown, however, the chance of life, intelegence, and contact, in my opinion, isnt going to happen. =[


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 5, 2011)

As long as no V is here, we're fine.


----------



## Laughing Stock (Mar 5, 2011)

Maybe they'll farm it and create a new seasoning for rich snobs.

And then the bacteria will overtake their bodies and we'll all be killed.


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone here read Deception Point by Dan Brown?  The book is pretty much the same thing as this.


----------



## Bunie (Mar 5, 2011)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> As long as no V is here, we're fine.


We Come In Peace, Always.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm still highly skeptical of this report... like the one person said, for extraordinary claims you need extraordinary evidence. Many people have claimed to find exofossils before, and every single one of them was proven false. So I'm not really holding my breath on this one.

In response to Vash, I don't think refuting this as anything to do with government propaganda, that's just conspiracy nonsense. I think refuting this has more to do with people being overeager to see what really isn't there, which has been the case of every single one of these claims dating back hundreds of years.

Could life exist somewhere else in the universe? Possibly, there's nothing that prevents it from happening per se. The 121 factors so far identified for having life develop could certainly exist elsewhere with the sheer size of the universe. But again, that's a double edged sword - the sheer size of the universe makes it exceedingly hard to find at the same time, even if it is out there.


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 5, 2011)

I give humans 10 more years till were slaves for our alien overlords.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 5, 2011)

This is perhaps the most important part of the article:

_“Maybe life w?? seeded ?n earth — ?t developed ?n comets f?r example, ?n? ???t landed here wh?n th??? things w?r? hitting th? very early Earth,” Shostak speculated. “It w???? suggest, well, life didn’t really b???n ?n th? Earth, ?t b???n ?? th? solar system w?? forming.”_


----------



## Law (Mar 5, 2011)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> I give humans 10 more years till were slaves for our alien overlords.



Give up if that's what you want, but the rest of us humans won't go down without a fight.

I pity you, being born without the #tigerblood.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 5, 2011)

Finally! Ive been waiting for this since I was watching those 2012/Nibiru crap in the 90's


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 5, 2011)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> I give humans 10 more years till were slaves for our alien overlords.


An alien Laharl will semi-protect us.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 5, 2011)

They'll probably be green, have a large head, come in flying saucers, and have big black eyes.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Mar 5, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Anyone here read Deception Point by Dan Brown?  The book is pretty much the same thing as this.


Yup.
Decent book.

OT: Was I the only one to think "here we go again" when they saw the title?


----------



## MeritsAlone (Mar 5, 2011)

One of Jupiters moons have loads of water, and with that, most likely loads of bacterias.
Of course aliens Exist!!!!!


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 5, 2011)

2012 came early. jk

This is interesting...


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 5, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> They'll probably be green, have a large head, come in flying saucers, and have big black eyes.


So an alien Sausage Head? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Idk it may be cool to see other ,our level(maybe even higher?), life forms...


----------



## Defiance (Mar 5, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> They'll probably be green, have a large head, come in flying saucers, and have big black eyes.



Alien Apocalypse?  (a.k.a. An awesome movie?)

On topic:  Yeah, I have skepticism for this..  It would be interesting to see how old the organisms even are.


----------



## Issac (Mar 5, 2011)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't that "just" water?


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 5, 2011)

If crap hits the fan, we might have to call in Ness for backup.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Mar 5, 2011)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because the Universe is far too vast for anything else to be the case.  To think Earth could be the only planet to have produced life in a Universe with ~14 billion years of history, tens of billions of galaxies in the observable Universe alone (and likely hundreds of billions in the Universe as a whole) and hundreds of trillions of planets is statistically ludicrous.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 5, 2011)

Aliens... Ok now all we need is predetors and were doomed...


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 5, 2011)

The topic title is confusing, more like traces of alien life found on meteorite.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Mar 5, 2011)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Uncle FEFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not what I meant.

What I mean is, how could one know this as a FACT? I think extraterrestrials exist, but I'm not claiming this as fact, because I just don't know. Hop's tone made it sound like only idiots would doubt aliens exist.


----------



## ninchya (Mar 5, 2011)

When the first zergling shows up im outta here, unless a mothership -_-


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 5, 2011)

If there's alive aliens out there... wonder if they have stuff like internet?


----------



## Langin (Mar 5, 2011)

In a meteorite? Deoxys! 

Man I knew there were aliens!

Ghehe this is a great discovery. :$ but yeah let the klingons come.

Lol I hate star trek...


----------



## DryYoshi (Mar 5, 2011)

When I read the title, I thought about alien-like people who stand on a meteorite waving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but...
An alien bacteria? Not interesting enough for me.
I want actual real-size aliens (who do no harm to us)!


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Mar 5, 2011)

So, my conspiracies may be correct?

I have never been this right before.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 5, 2011)

for those who have seen contact, this would look like the first step towards the greater truth hmmm...


----------



## Midna (Mar 5, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Anyone here read Deception Point by Dan Brown?  The book is pretty much the same thing as this.


Wait, people actually read Dan Brown?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 5, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> H? found th? fossilized remains ?f micro-organisms n?t ?? different fr?m ordinary ones found underfoot — here ?n earth, th?t ??.



Am I the only one who thinks that the meteorites could've just as well been contaminated HERE, on earth, after they fell, and THEN the bacteria became fossilized?

I'm not saying that there is no life in the cosmos, I'm saying that after so many years in the field of meteorite research, we should've found more fossils like that.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 5, 2011)

Has anybody here questioned the reliability of the source yet?


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 5, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't Dan Brown the guy who showed me how to solve a rubiks cube? And he has a book about people posting stuff about life found on a meteorite? Wow...


----------



## geminisama (Mar 5, 2011)

We're all DOOMED when the Tyranids show up in orbit.


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 5, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guess im #notwinning


----------



## Empoleom (Mar 5, 2011)

I want to believe


----------



## Satangel (Mar 5, 2011)

Empoleom said:
			
		

> I want to believe



So so true, I really want to see other life out there, and to see what kind of resources and technology they have. I don't want any war or slavery though, but I guess it's just in our nature to exploit things


----------



## Frogman (Mar 5, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Anyone here read Deception Point by Dan Brown?  The book is pretty much the same thing as this.



I did except this ones real the other was a cover up and then they killled heaps of innocent scientists


----------



## Hypershad12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Reminds me of the time they found that "alien" bacteria that lived on arsenic instead of phosphorus. At least, I'm sure it was phosphorus.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 5, 2011)

You are silly.. Alien life found on meteorite.. what a silly! It is just bacteria and not an Alien being ever found. WOW.. NASA doesnt understand anything. No wonder, they are the ignorant and blindness to my point of view. We are alone in the universe according to the bible. That's about it. Jeez!


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 5, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> You are silly.. Alien life found on meteorite.. what a silly! It is just bacteria and not an Alien being ever found. WOW.. NASA doesnt understand anything. No wonder, they are the ignorant and blindness to my point of view. We are alone in the universe according to the bible. That's about it. Jeez!


I do hope that was a joke.


----------



## FTommy (Mar 6, 2011)

JESUS TOLD US IN THE BIBLE THAT THERE R NO ALIENZ ! SO SHUDUP!!


...trololol..


----------



## giratina16 (Mar 6, 2011)

Moonshine said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah sounds like a trololol to me.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Mar 6, 2011)

trashed post said:
			
		

> _*snip_


In this statement, there are different interpretations of what he could have meant. This statements could have been a figure-of-speech.

He could have meant that there are no aliens because we are all one community and we are all made in the image of God. So, technically he could have meant that there are no aliens because we are all the same.

If you learn theology, you will understand what I mean.


----------



## FTommy (Mar 6, 2011)

"We are alone in the universe according to the bible." Yet he still sounds like a blinded super religious person


----------



## 1234turtles (Mar 6, 2011)

ive been waiting for this day 
time to do what dead space trained me for 
lets kill some ALIENS!!!
before they kill us


----------



## Issac (Mar 6, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it wasn't an alien bacteria, it was an earth bacteria showing us "proof" that not EVERY living thing needs phosphorus (or what is was) to live, which provided a better believability (is that a word?) that there might be some bacteria living in space on planets not as "friendly" as ours


----------



## geminisama (Mar 6, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> You are silly.. Alien life found on meteorite.. what a silly! It is just bacteria and not an Alien being ever found. WOW.. NASA doesnt understand anything. No wonder, they are the ignorant and blindness to my point of view. We are alone in the universe according to the bible. That's about it. Jeez!



Yeah, those scientists don't know ANYTHING compared to you and your book written by people who didn't even understand the concept of space.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 6, 2011)

*sigh and continue to play with that weird device that came falling from the sky the other day with a display and weird number/alphabetic symbols on*


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Mar 6, 2011)

I hope  Rockmanforte was joking, but in any event he is wrong. Nowhere in the Bible does it say that there are not aliens. By the same token, nowhere in the Bible does it say there are aliens. It says well, absolutely nothing about aliens at all unless you believe some crackpot conspiracy theory interpretations from people who have seen stargate one too many times.

I'm assuming it was meant to be a dig against ultra-conservative fundamentalists, the type of people who believe that the earth was formed 6,000 years ago in a week and hasn't changed since then. But really, those people are a small (but, unfortunately, very vocal) segment of christianity that tend to give the rest of us a bad name. You can believe in both science and the Bible at the same time, it's not that hard. What really is science? Our way of understanding the universe. Who made the universe? So really, science is just another way of understanding God's design. As Einstein put it, if the universe has a beginning, it must have a beginner. That in itself troubled Einstein and many other physicists immensely, because an infinite universe has no need for God, but one with a set beginning does. 

Seriously, if God had told people in the desert 3,000 years ago how he created the universe and set up the laws of physics and quantum mechanics and everything so that life could exist, they would have had no idea what he/she was talking about. Nor would many people today. So it's related to the language of the day so they could get the overall message, which is really what was important and not the nitty gritty details. Enough of a soapbox for now....


----------



## geminisama (Mar 6, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> I hope  Rockmanforte was joking, but in any event he is wrong. Nowhere in the Bible does it say that there are not aliens. By the same token, nowhere in the Bible does it say there are aliens. It says well, absolutely nothing about aliens at all unless you believe some crackpot conspiracy theory interpretations from people who have seen stargate one too many times.
> 
> I'm assuming it was meant to be a dig against ultra-conservative fundamentalists, the type of people who believe that the earth was formed 6,000 years ago in a week and hasn't changed since then. But really, those people are a small (but, unfortunately, very vocal) segment of christianity that tend to give the rest of us a bad name. You can believe in both science and the Bible at the same time, it's not that hard. What really is science? Our way of understanding the universe. Who made the universe? So really, science is just another way of understanding God's design. As Einstein put it, if the universe has a beginning, it must have a beginner. That in itself troubled Einstein and many other physicists immensely, because an infinite universe has no need for God, but one with a set beginning does.
> 
> Seriously, if God had told people in the desert 3,000 years ago how he created the universe and set up the laws of physics and quantum mechanics and everything so that life could exist, they would have had no idea what he/she was talking about. Nor would many people today. So it's related to the language of the day so they could get the overall message, which is really what was important and not the nitty gritty details. Enough of a soapbox for now....



Unless Rockman is a troll account, every post *I'VE*, (emphasis on I've), seen him post has been about religion, or religious centric things.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 6, 2011)

It's obvious that there are aliens out there. The universe is huge, probably infinite. No way our pathetic little planet is the only one with life.


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 6, 2011)

nothing to harmful destroying the space time continuum.


To bad ill be dead till anything extraordinarily happens with this research whats beyond the Milky way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: also As a wise man once said: "The world doesn't revolve around pokemon".


-Zyzz


----------



## DrOctapu (Mar 6, 2011)

Pssh, bible.
Anyway, this is cool. I for one welcome our single-celled overlords.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Mar 6, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> Seriously, if God had told people in the desert 3,000 years ago how he created the universe and set up the laws of physics and quantum mechanics and everything so that life could exist, they would have had no idea what he/she was talking about. Nor would many people today. So it's related to the language of the day so they could get the overall message, which is really what was important and not the nitty gritty details. Enough of a soapbox for now....



This is my problem with a lot of the ultra religious hypocrites. They love what science can do but not what it says about the universe because they can't understand it, so god mustn't be able to either. Also they can understand 100% what he wants and means. The hubris is unbelievable.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 6, 2011)

meh, i'm not surprised about news that there are other lifeforms outside earth, but i'm glad to hear that the day that i'll meet an alien may really happen. just wish they won't colonize earth.


----------



## ineap09 (Mar 6, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> I hope  Rockmanforte was joking, but in any event he is wrong. Nowhere in the Bible does it say that there are not aliens. By the same token, nowhere in the Bible does it say there are aliens. It says well, absolutely nothing about aliens at all unless you believe some crackpot conspiracy theory interpretations from people who have seen stargate one too many times.
> 
> I'm assuming it was meant to be a dig against ultra-conservative fundamentalists, *the type of people who believe that the earth was formed 6,000 years ago in a week and hasn't changed since then. But really, those people are a small (but, unfortunately, very vocal) segment of christianity* that tend to give the rest of us a bad name. You can believe in both science and the Bible at the same time, it's not that hard. What really is science? Our way of understanding the universe. Who made the universe? So really, science is just another way of understanding God's design. As Einstein put it, if the universe has a beginning, it must have a beginner. That in itself troubled Einstein and many other physicists immensely, because an infinite universe has no need for God, but one with a set beginning does.
> 
> Seriously, if God had told people in the desert 3,000 years ago how he created the universe and set up the laws of physics and quantum mechanics and everything so that life could exist, they would have had no idea what he/she was talking about. Nor would many people today. So it's related to the language of the day so they could get the overall message, which is really what was important and not the nitty gritty details. Enough of a soapbox for now....


That's odd, I had the impression that those who believed in the 6,000 year old earth, and made in 7 days make up the majority of Christians, and are not just the ultra-conservative fundamentalists that give Christians a bad name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But anyway, this to the rest of the post: *thumbs up*


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 6, 2011)

Due to the controversial nature of this topic, it can be easy for the discussion to degenerate into an all-out flamewar about religion.  

Just a friendly reminder to keep things civil.  So far you guys are doing a great job.  

And please stay on topic.  Although no flaming has occurred, the posts are veering away from alien life and is moving towards discussion about the Bible.  

_*vanishes*_


----------



## Narayan (Mar 6, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> mysticwaterfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i agree. but i'm an apatheist, and i think the bible is a set of myths or legends that was passed for generations carefully in order for the people to group themselves and avoid individualism like tigers and monkeys living alone or in small groups in their own territories. also to set standards to avoid things such as [censored], theft, murder and such. the bible was a long term plan that was to shape humanity in the benefit of the many.

pardon me but this just an idea which i still have insufficient research. so this is just an opinion.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Mar 6, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> snip...



Sounds a bit Bene Gesserit to me...


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Mar 6, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> mysticwaterfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really depends where you go, it varies amongst different places, for instance the southern US. But the overall average (at least, in the US, I don't claim knowledge of the rest of the world) is against biblical literalism, as shown by polls. Granted, there are still a hodgepodge of beliefs inside this majority - there are old earth people who don't believe in evolution for one, and then there are people who believe evolution happened but that God guided the process, and myraid other combinations. But, that is straying too much from the topic.

Back on topic, another thing that makes me skeptical about this study is about how everybody trumpets how this guy works for NASA except NASA itself. With how much of a big deal they made about that silly arsenic thing, you'd thing they'd be all over this if they fealt it was reliable. Yet, they don't have a single mention of it on there webpage: http://www.nasa.gov/news/index.html


----------



## mightymage (Mar 6, 2011)

could it be deoxys


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 6, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> It's obvious that there are aliens out there. The universe is huge, probably infinite. No way our pathetic little planet is the only one with life.



The universe is not infinite, that's a common misconception. According to the "Big Bang Theory", the one which has the largest ammout of followers, the universe is finite, but it expands at a fixed, slowly increasing rate due to the increasing ambit of the "shockwave" caused by the explosion. At some point, the universe will start shrinking.

With that in mind, galaxies which are closer to the "core" of the universe have a high probability of having life on them *if* the conditions are good to support it.

 As far as intelligent life is concerned, seeing how humans are devastating the planet, if there ever was intelligent life except of humans, it probably messed up its own planet and died out


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Mar 6, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, there are multiple definitions of infinite. In the "never ending," or traditional sense, it's not infinite. However, looking out, we don't know what fraction of the universe we're seeing (beginning, middle, end, et cetera), and it's therefore infinite in that respect. There are no boundaries set around the universe, so it is therefore infinite. The "never-ending" use is wrong, but the universe is infinite in other definitions.


----------



## VashTS (Mar 6, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> I'm still highly skeptical of this report... like the one person said, for extraordinary claims you need extraordinary evidence. Many people have claimed to find exofossils before, and every single one of them was proven false. So I'm not really holding my breath on this one.
> 
> *In response to Vash, I don't think refuting this as anything to do with government propaganda, that's just conspiracy nonsense. I think refuting this has more to do with people being overeager to see what really isn't there, which has been the case of every single one of these claims dating back hundreds of years. *
> 
> Could life exist somewhere else in the universe? Possibly, there's nothing that prevents it from happening per se. The 121 factors so far identified for having life develop could certainly exist elsewhere with the sheer size of the universe. But again, that's a double edged sword - the sheer size of the universe makes it exceedingly hard to find at the same time, even if it is out there.



The government would never let nasa report they found life.  it would have to be the point where we had visitors and they couldn't hide it.  but micro findings like this will never be confirmed true.  it may sound like conspiracy theory, but i'm sure this is the way the government operates. they tell you what you need to know, things you can find out on your own.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Mar 7, 2011)

OK seriously... Lets hope these aliens aren't fluent in trolling too (Wonder if anyone gets the reference I'm making)



			
				Hop2089 said:
			
		

> as long as it isn't some tentacle monster that wants to do everything under the sun to us.
> Somehow reading that post and seeing your avatar seem very fitting together..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Mar 7, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> The universe is not infinite, that's a common misconception. According to the "Big Bang Theory", the one which has the largest ammout of followers, the universe is finite, but it expands at a fixed, slowly increasing rate due to the increasing ambit of the "shockwave" caused by the explosion. At some point, the universe will start shrinking.



Well all the evidence currently points to an ever accelerating expansion, with the "big freeze" of total heat death caused due to that expansion rather than the big crunch.


----------



## bowser (Mar 9, 2011)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> This is perhaps the most important part of the article:
> 
> _“Maybe life w?? seeded ?n earth — ?t developed ?n comets f?r example, ?n? ???t landed here wh?n th??? things w?r? hitting th? very early Earth,” Shostak speculated. “It w???? suggest, well, life didn’t really b???n ?n th? Earth, ?t b???n ?? th? solar system w?? forming.”_


OH MY GOD WE ARE ALL ALIENS!!


----------

